# 7'6" Sno-way on a Wrangler?



## Curro

Would a 7'6" Sno-way work on a Wrangler TJ or is it to wide? Got a line on a good used one but not sure about the width. Any input would be appreciated..


----------



## JustJeff

Go to their website and check their fit-up guide and it will tell you if it will work or not.
http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/choosingplow


----------



## Curro

Thanks for the link. I plugged my vehicle in and it shows a 7'6" as an option! 

Is there anyone out there with this set up on their Wrangler TJ? If so how do you like it?


----------



## basher

What model Snoway? 7'6" is not too much but you will want air shocks and some counterweight.


----------



## wpeterson47

I've got a 2480 on my 98 TJ. Swapped out front springs for taller/thicker (WJ if I recall) and it raised up front perfectly. Works fine for my needs (I'm not commercially plowing) There's a pict of my rig in another post. 

wep


----------



## Curro

basher;1366068 said:


> What model Snoway? 7'6" is not too much but you will want air shocks and some counterweight.


Hey Basher, its an MT model. Thanks to your advice in my other thread I have decided to go with a Snoway. There are three good used ones in my area, two are 6'8" MTs and both with TJ mounts. The 7'6" MT is currently mounted on a 99 Chevy Silverado Z71 pickup. I can pick up the 7'6" for a fraction of the price of the other two and that is the only reason I am interested in it. I'm just not sure how difficult it would be to source a 3 pin mount for my TJ. Can the nose piece from the Chevy mount be reused with a TJ mount? Need to make a decision soon as the should have already been here...

Wpeterson47, thats a nice rig Thumbs Up


----------



## basher

Does the 7'6" come with a mount? The Tj plows are probably in better shape then the Pick up plow. Less weight against the same frame and less lever arm on the blade.


----------



## Curro

basher;1366408 said:


> Does the 7'6" come with a mount? The Tj plows are probably in better shape then the Pick up plow. Less weight against the same frame and less lever arm on the blade.


Yes the 7'6" comes with a mount but it for a 99 Chevy Silverado. Can the nose piece be reused if I am able to source a TJ mount? I hear what you are saying about the possible stress this particular plow has endured. I will keep that in mind. thanks


----------



## brad11ny

I've got a 7'6" fisher first year with it on an 04 plowed once nad worked great!


----------



## basher

Curro;1366413 said:


> Yes the 7'6" comes with a mount but it for a 99 Chevy Silverado. Can the nose piece be reused if I am able to source a TJ mount? I hear what you are saying about the possible stress this particular plow has endured. I will keep that in mind. thanks


Not a good candidate for modification for the Jeep but a desirable mount never the less. You should offer it for sale on the site/craigslist/ebay/something you could see some $$$ return.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

Have a 7'6'' 22 series on a 2004 wrangler.... its awesome.. 6'8'' would be to short ( when angled) IMO. Plus the jump from 6'8'' to 7'6'' was only around $100 more when I got mine, Thats a no brainer.... I'd do 7'6'' ALL the way... PM me if you have any Questions about 22 seriees snoways.


----------



## Curro

Ended up picking up the 7'6" today. Everything functioned like it should and was a giveaway price! I was also able to source a mount for my TJ from a fellow forum member. Cant wait to mount it up! Thanks everyone for the help..


----------



## Hubjeep

Good, wider is better. I used to think narrower would be better for the vehicle, but wider will require fewer passes and less shifting the transmission between reverse and forward, which I would prefer.


----------



## Mems

True, and to update what Wpeterson said, if you need to update your front springs due to sag, you can either go with a Rubicon spring which, although it still is a progressive spring and is stock height, has a stiffer spring rate which allows for less droop in the front or go with a V8 Grand Cherokee(ZJ) coil spring (96-98). This front spring will give you a little over an inch of lift in the front and are cheap cheap from the salvage yard.


----------



## Curro

So I received my mount in the mail Thursday morning and had it on the TJ by the afternoon. Used the nose piece from the Chevy p/n 99100302 which is basically the same as 99100301 nose piece but with three holes instead of one. Had to modify it by cutting off the top portion of the extra mounting holes as they were coming into contact with my bumper and steering gear box. Now off to wire up the lights. I'm hoping I can modify the light harness from the Chevy to use in the TJ. Electrical work make me


----------



## basher

What chevy? you could be able to just unplug the adapters and it will plug and play


----------



## Curro

basher;1374861 said:


> What chevy? you could be able to just unplug the adapters and it will plug and play


99 Silverado. Not sure what the plugs should look like but I believe they are missing from this harness. Looks like he cut them off possibly.


----------



## basher

That is a beat looking harness.


----------



## Curro

Sure is. Do you have any for a TJ?


----------



## Subseven

I am looking at a 7.5 Stainless Sno-Way right now for a 2000 Wrangler TJ we picked up. It too came off a Chevy. So I might be needing a TJ mount for a Sno-Way also. What did you ever do about the light hookup?


----------



## wpeterson47

Subseven;1393983 said:


> What did you ever do about the light hookup?


One option is mounting your fog lights on the corners of windshield (mounts are fairly cheap). I've got plenty of light but don't know if this would be adequate for your application.

wep


----------



## Curro

Subseven;1393983 said:


> I am looking at a 7.5 Stainless Sno-Way right now for a 2000 Wrangler TJ we picked up. It too came off a Chevy. So I might be needing a TJ mount for a Sno-Way also. What did you ever do about the light hookup?


Never did end up hooking up the lights. I am going to run my fogs off my windshield bracket for now like Wep suggested.

So it finally snowed and nearly a half of foot. Got to plow today and I must say it was actually really fun. The Wrangler handled the 7'6" easily and I couldn't imagine going with a shorter blade. Everything went well and that down pressure is an excellent option! I did stall out a half a dozen times though


----------



## Curro

Was skimming through my local Craigslist today and just happen to run across the exact headlight wire harness for my Wrangler. Came of a dodge but the part number was the same. Grabbed it for $35. Plugged it in today and now I have light!!


----------



## bschurr

Curro;1405919 said:


> Was skimming through my local Craigslist today and just happen to run across the exact headlight wire harness for my Wrangler. Came of a dodge but the part number was the same. Grabbed it for $35. Plugged it in today and now I have light!!


Congrats - looks great!
I bet it almost feels like a finished project now huh?

Don't kid yourself, its a Jeep and will will continue to pour $ into it until you don't own it anymore...


----------



## Curro

bschurr;1406116 said:


> Congrats - looks great!
> I bet it almost feels like a finished project now huh?
> 
> Don't kid yourself, its a Jeep and will will continue to pour $ into it until you don't own it anymore...


Haha, def feels more complete but not finished. As for Jeeps ,I know the deal. I have 4 Wranglers in various stages at my house right now..


----------

